# Marthonisti in der Region



## on any sunday (24. März 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

ich schreibe hier mal vollkommen wertfrei die Marathons rein, die ich in diesem Jahr mitfahren möchte. Falls sich wer angesprochen fühlt, war so beabsichtigt, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften und mehr Spaß vor Ort  

08.05   Gäsbock im Pfälzer Wald 
16.05 Frammersbach Spessart
13.06 Nutscheid 
10.07 Erbeskopf Hunsrück
11.09 Daun Vulkanbike 
16.10 Wasgau Pfälzer Wald

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (25. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> ich schreibe hier mal vollkommen wertfrei die Marathons rein, die ich in diesem Jahr mitfahren möchte. Falls sich wer angesprochen fühlt, war so beabsichtigt, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften und mehr Spaß vor Ort
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael den erbeskopf will ich auf jeden Fall auch fahren, den Daun Marathon kann ich erst sagen wenn meine Faru dann schon entbunden hat. Aber in Wasgau würde ich auch mit fahren wenn ich das vom Betrieb her gereglt bekomme. Wir können ja noch mal darüber reden in einer der nächsten Touren von T.T. . Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich für den Frammersbach Marathon angemeldet. Fährt hier vielleicht doch einer aus der Gegend mit?   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

fahre am 08.05.2004 in Sundern www.mega-sports.de
Dürfte von Köln 1,5 h Fahrt sein.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2004)

Ich spreche jetzt mal die Truppe an die auch in Nutscheid als Team auftreten! Fahren wir in Daun auch eine Teamwertung? Ich werde da den Halbmarathon fahren.
@on any sunday
Kann man sich in Daun nicht online Anmelden? Finde den Link dazu nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann man sich in Daun nicht online Anmelden? Finde den Link dazu nicht!



@IGGY: Das geht noch nicht; die Jungs sind noch nicht so weit !

@Michael: Trag doch mal alle Termine in der Fahrgemeinschaft ein, dann bekommen wir bestimmt eine bessere Übersicht. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall in Nutscheid und Daun. Alles andere mal sehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> ich schreibe hier mal vollkommen wertfrei die Marathons rein, die ich in diesem Jahr mitfahren möchte. Falls sich wer angesprochen fühlt, war so beabsichtigt, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften und mehr Spaß vor Ort
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 welche Strecke willst Du den beim Erbeskopf fahren? Würde mir wenn wohl die 110 geben. Die Anfahrt muss sich ja lohnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Vulkanbike Urlaub und Wasgau habe ich zumindest schon im Kalender.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Mai 2004)

Hi  Micha,

fahre dieses Jahr wohl noch folgende:

Nutscheid die große Runde
Kirchzarten am 20.06 die 80er Runde
Erbeskopf die 115er Runde
Daun wohl wieder 2 Runden
und wahrscheinlich noch St.Wendel am 02.10

Wir sehen uns wohl spätestens mit René, Ralph, Dirk usw. in Nutscheid.
Bis dann.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Michael,

 ich habe mich auch einmal für den Erbesbach-Marathon angemeldet. Lockere 110 km. Das kann uns j agar nicht schrecken.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> ich habe mich auch einmal für den Erbesbach-Marathon angemeldet. Lockere 110 km. Das kann uns j agar nicht schrecken.



Genau,

aber was ist am 13.06. mit Nutscheid   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (25. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau,
> 
> aber was ist am 13.06. mit Nutscheid
> 
> ...


 Nudscheid fahre ich nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Martinis,

so, habe mich jetzt doch für den Nutscheid Marathon angemeldet, mußte ich ja auch, als Team Namensgeber  

Bin vorige Woche mit dem Motorrad über den Erbeskopf gefahren, sehr viel Gegend, könnte bei miesem Wetter heftig werden.   Hat ja aber noch was Zeit mit der Anmeldung.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (2. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martinis,
> 
> so, habe mich jetzt doch für den Nutscheid Marathon angemeldet, mußte ich ja auch, als Team Namensgeber
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael du hast recht der Erbeskopf hat es in sich, aber ist auf jeden Fall die Anfahrt wert. Hab am Sonntag noch mit einigen gesprochen die dort auch fahren. Die sind wie ich auch das letzte Jahr dabei gewesen. Wir waren uns einig, bei schlechtem Wetter ist es die absolute Qual die 110 km zu fahren, die 65 sind echt ausreichend. Der Meinung sind wohl die meisten, da sich der größte Teil für diese Strecke bis jetzt angemeldet haben. Die Strecke hat sich zu letztem Jahr angeblich kaum geändert und so wird es wieder eine klasse Sache, denn Leiden kann so schön sein. Schade das ich am Samstag und Sonntag keine Zeit habe da ich gehört habe, das deine Touren immer schön sind. Na dann bis die Tage Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juni 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 ich bin auch beim Erbeskopf gemeldet. Ich habe mir zum Glück die Fotos erst später angesehen. Alleine die Bilder zum Thema: Die Grüne Wand Nur klasse. Schieben ist keine Schande. Da ist man wohl in guter Gesellschaft.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grüne Wand ...



 das sieht ja köstlich aus...


----------



## Happy_User (3. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

 so, entgegen früheren Behauptungen meinerseits, habe ich mich für Nutscheid angemeldet. Habe dort die lange Distanz gewählt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Was auch sonst. Wer von Euch fährt diese den auch noch?


 Hier jetzt noch die Westerwaldausschreibungen, die Schnucki mir am  Montag gegeben hat. Durch einen Klick auf die Bilder werden diese lesbar.
















 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> so, entgegen früheren Behauptungen meinerseits, habe ich mich für Nutscheid angemeldet. Habe dort die lange Distanz gewählt.
> 
> ...



Na wer wohl?   

Das Westerwaldteil ist auch sehr schön. Bin da schon öfters die normale RTF gefahren. Wollte mir bei gutem Wetter in diesem Jahr den Rennrad Marathon antun, aber nur unter Vorbehalt!   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (3. Juni 2004)

Hier noch etwas Werbung für den Erbeskopf Marathon. Diese Mail wurde mir vom Veranstalter nach der Berichtigung meines Team-Namens übermittelt.

 [font=Arial,helvetica][size=-1][font=Courier New,Courier,courier][size=-1]kein Problem, wenn du mal einen geilen Tread schaltest wäre ich dir
 dankbar!!!
 Macht mal etwas Stimmung, damit bei dem Event der Bär tanzt.

 Es gibt dieses Jahr absolut klasse Verpflegung und Top-beschilderte
 Strecken, versprochen

 Gruß
 Marco Pfeiffer

 Da wir ja schon einen Threat haben, brauche ich die Mail ja nur noch weitzerzugeben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der Inhalt deckt sich ja auch mit den Fotos auf der Webseite und dürfte sicher eine schöne Vorbereitung für den Vulkanbike sein.

 Grüße

  Holger

 [/size][/font][/size][/font]


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

Wie weit ist das von Aachen ungefähr ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2004)

@ Holger

Auch ich werde in Nutscheid mitfahren, aber nur die Marathonstrecke (75 km), da mir aufgrund des bevorstehenden Examens (in 3 Wochen die erste Prüfung  ) die nötige Zeit fürs Training fehlt. Ich freue mich aber trotzdem riesig überhaupt einen Marathon mitfahren zu können   .

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort.

@Ralph

Laut map 24 sind es zum Erbeskopf 208,1 km. 


Gruß Felix


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2004)

Nutscheid wir mein erster Marathon überhaupt und ist doch nur Vorbereitung auf die 24h von Duisburg.
Habe mich vorbereitet wie noch nie. Extra ein Rennrad für die Grundlagenausdauer zugelegt und gezielt längere Touren (4h+) gefahren. Da kamen mir manche RTFs richtig gelegen. Am Sonntag ist übrigends eine RTF in Bucholz/WW, nur 6 km von mir entfernt. Die 151 km werden die letzte Formkontrolle werden.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph
> 
> Laut map 24 sind es zum Erbeskopf 208,1 km.
> 
> ...



@Felix: Wie kommst Du denn hin ? Ich könnte dich mitnehmen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Felix: Wie kommst Du denn hin ? Ich könnte dich mitnehmen !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Ich fahre nicht mit zum Erbeskopf-Marathon, aber trotzdem danke für Dein Angebot. 
Ich fahre dieses Jahr nur nach Nutscheid und da kommt meine Freundin (die ein Auto besitzt  ) zur psychischen Unterstützung mit. 

Vielleicht fahre ich noch den Albstadtbikemarathon in Süddeutschland (Schwäbische Alb) mit. Diesen Marathon bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren und kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen (86km, 1600hm). Die Stimmung der Zuschauer war gigantisch, mein schönster Marathon bisher.

Gruß Felix


----------



## gambo (4. Juni 2004)

morgen , noch jemand außer  mir , aus der region , in willingen unterwegs? ich werd wohl die 100 fahren .

mathias


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre nicht mit zum Erbeskopf-Marathon, aber trotzdem danke für Dein Angebot.
> Ich fahre dieses Jahr nur nach Nutscheid und da kommt meine Freundin (die ein Auto besitzt  ) zur psychischen Unterstützung mit...



@Felix: Ich meinte Nutscheid; wir könnten trotzdem zusammen fahren (Bikes auf dem Dach)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Felix: Ich meinte Nutscheid; wir könnten trotzdem zusammen fahren (Bikes auf dem Dach)...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wann wolltest du denn losfahren? Sonst könnten wir ja auch hintereinander fahren!? Ich muß nur Twiggy abholen.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wolltest du denn losfahren? Sonst könnten wir ja auch hintereinander fahren!? Ich muß nur Twiggy abholen.



Hab noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht; sag mir einfach, wann wir uns wo treffen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht; sag mir einfach, wann wir uns wo treffen !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Bereden wir Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2004)

Ich kann nicht mit nach Nutscheid, da ich mir Dienstag den rechten Daumen so verstaucht habe , dass ich nicht mehr in der Lage bin zu schalten.

Ist das gerecht???

Jetzt hätte ich diesen einen Marathon trotz Examen fahren können und was macht der Jung' ...... verstaucht sich den Daumen     !!!! 


Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg in Nutscheid, ich denke an Euch!!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...was macht der Jung' ...... verstaucht sich den Daumen     !!!!



Ich fasse es nicht ! Trotzdem gute Besserung !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Überlegs Dir nochmal; in La Reid waren meine Hände nach 40km so taub, daß ich auch nicht mehr ordentlich schalten konnte...


----------



## Happy_User (11. Juni 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht mit nach Nutscheid, da ich mir Dienstag den rechten Daumen so verstaucht habe , dass ich nicht mehr in der Lage bin zu schalten.
> 
> Ist das gerecht???
> 
> ...


 Schade,

 gute Besserung. Mit dualcontrole wäre das kein Problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Übrigens, der Bericht zu Offenburg steht auf meiner HP unter MTB.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2004)

@ Ralph und Holger

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!!! Ich habe mir natürlich auch überlegt trotzdem zu fahren, wäre nur blöd wenn der Daumen sich enorm verschlechtert und ich in 2 Wochen bei der ersten Examensprüfung nicht mehr in der Lage bin zu schreiben. Da ist mir die Ausbildung wichtiger. 

Ich könnte mich tot ärgern!!!!

Dual Controle wäre ne Maßnahme, da muß ich Dir wohl recht geben.

Dafür nehme ich nächstes Jahr alle MA's mit, die ich fahren kann!!!!


@ Holger
Kalle aus Hoven hat mir erzählt das er mit Dir Kontakt aufgenommen hat. Mit Kalle fahre ich seit 2 Jahren. Wenn der erste Schwung Prüfungen vorbei ist, werde ich im August auf jedenfall nochmal bei einer WBTS-Tour mitkommen.

PS: werde jetzt mal Deinen Bericht zu Offenburg lesen....

Gruß Felix


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich muß schon sagen das es mir sehr gut gefallen hat Heute. Trotz das es sehr schlammig war und meine Schaltung auch gemacht hat was sie wollte   
Mit meinem Ergebniss bin ich auch zufrieden. Großes Lob an den Veranstalter. Dafür das die sowas zum ersten mal ausgerichtet haben fand ich es Spitze. Und nochmal einen Dank an den freundlichen Mann mit dem Gartenschlauch der mir ein weiter fahren ohne Kettenklemmer ermöglicht hat   
Bis die Tage!


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2004)

Bin nun richtig im Marathonfieber! Wer von Euch fährt in Daun und am Ring? Möchte beide vieleicht fahren!?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

ich fahre in Daun die 57er. Bin bereits registriert. Am Ring bin ich einmal gefahren...nicht noch einmal !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ingo,

 Daun bin ich in Urlaub und den Ring sehe ich wie Ralph.

 Habe da aber noch den Erbeskopf im Angebot. Der ist am 10.07.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> ich fahre in Daun die 57er. Bin bereits registriert. Am Ring bin ich einmal gefahren...nicht noch einmal !
> 
> ...


Teamname? Oder so? Haste einen Link wo ich anmelden kann?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Teamname? Oder so? Haste einen Link wo ich anmelden kann?



Guck mal bei mir unter Termine/Rennen bei den Marathons...da gibts nen Link zum Veranstalter. In Daun fahre ich für Firebike.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## kette rechts (15. Juni 2004)

Morgen zusammen!

Ich fahre am Samstag gen Kirchzarten zwecks Teilnahme (89er Runde) am Black Forest Ultra. 
Ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (und Rückfahrgelegenheit) an. Die Rückfahrt ist Sonntag nach dem Rennen.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Schönen Tag noch

Gruß

-m-


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal bei mir unter Termine/Rennen bei den Marathons...da gibts nen Link zum Veranstalter. In Daun fahre ich für Firebike.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


HI
Habe mich soeben da angemeldet! Fährst aber doch erst wieder Samstags dahin oder?


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juni 2004)

Moin Gemeinde,

 ich habe mich gestern Morgen aufgerafft und bin bei strahlendem Sonnenschein nach Belgien gefahren, um am Raid des Hautes Fagnes teilzunehmen. Die deutsche Beschreibung hatte schon einen gewissen Charm und die Strecke selber war dann noch besser. 
 Werde einmal später uf meiner Webseite die Bilder und einen Bericht absetzen. 
 Grobes Ergebnis: 82 km 2000 hm
 Zeit Brutto: 5:48
 Zeit Netto: 6:12
 Es gab leider am Anfang in den Trails lange Standzeiten, so haben die ersten 20 km 2 Stunden gedauert.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (30. Juni 2004)

Nabend


Hab mich heute auch mal für Daun und Rad am Ring angemeldet jeweils für die mittlere Runde will mich ja nicht immer bis auf`s letzte verausgaben   ich hoffe viele von euch dort zusehen am liebsten hinter mir   man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend
> 
> 
> Hab mich heute auch mal für Daun und Rad am Ring angemeldet jeweils für die mittlere Runde will mich ja nicht immer bis auf`s letzte verausgaben   ich hoffe viele von euch dort zusehen am liebsten hinter mir   man sieht sich



Hi Ingo...alte Rennsemmel...  

in Daun bin ich dabei...wäre schön, wenn wir uns wieder gemeinsam dort einfinden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> in Daun bin ich dabei...


 Du weißt, das am gleichen WE das Finale im Euregio-Cup in Eupen ist ?


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt, das am gleichen WE das Finale im Euregio-Cup in Eupen ist ?



Yep, ich fahr eh nicht jedes Rennen im Euregio Cup und Daun ist schon lange gebucht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juli 2004)

Moin,

 fährt eigentlich noch einer von Euch hier mit? Erbeskopf?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> fährt eigentlich noch einer von Euch hier mit? Erbeskopf?
> 
> ...


Ne zu spät. Hätte man früher wissen müßen!


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne zu spät. Hätte man früher wissen müßen!


 Wie früher????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Schau Dir bitte in diesem Thema einmal Seite 1 Beiträge 1 - 10 an. Noch früher ging leider nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie früher????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups. Naja man kann ja nicht alle Termine im kopf haben. Vieleicht 2 Wochen vorher nochmal dran erinnern wenn was ansteht!?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht 2 Wochen vorher nochmal dran erinnern wenn was ansteht!?



Soll ich Dich nach dem Baden auch noch abtrocknen damit Du das nicht auch vergißt     
Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich Dich nach dem Baden auch noch abtrocknen damit Du das nicht auch vergißt
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Ne bist mir zu grob. Ich brauche Zärtlichkeiten


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne bist mir zu grob. Ich brauche Zärtlichkeiten



Schaaaaade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Happy User wir fahren auch zu zweit zum Erbeskopf, wenn du willst können wir uns ja alle kurzschließen und zusammen fahren. Da Michael ja auch zum Erbeskopf fährt wären wir schon zu viert. Gruß Micha (Stunt-Beck)


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Micha,

 ich werde am Freitag direkt nach der Arbeit in den Hunsrück fahren. Ich übernachte dort. Hege die Hoffnung, dass ich dann etwas erholter am Start bin, als wenn ich um 5:00 aufstehen würde. ) 2700 sind halt 2700. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wir können uns ja vorm Start und nach dem Zieleinlauf treffen, und uns beweihräuchern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dürften wir dann auch verdient haben.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Happy User wir fahren auch zu zweit zum Erbeskopf, wenn du willst können wir uns ja alle kurzschließen und zusammen fahren. Da Michael ja auch zum Erbeskopf fährt wären wir schon zu viert. Gruß Micha (Stunt-Beck)



Nee, ihr seid zu dritt, denn der liebe Michael fährt leider   eine Woche in die Schweiz zum verschärften Bergradeln.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ihr seid zu dritt, denn der liebe Michael fährt leider   eine Woche in die Schweiz zum verschärften Bergradeln.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


 Also Deinen Urlaub möchte ich haben. ) 

 Viel Spass beim Radeln und alles schön aufzeichnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wo geht es den hin in der Schweiz?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## M.Panzer (7. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich werde am Freitag direkt nach der Arbeit in den Hunsrück fahren. Ich übernachte dort. Hege die Hoffnung, dass ich dann etwas erholter am Start bin, als wenn ich um 5:00 aufstehen würde. ) 2700 sind halt 2700.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger können wir machen sollten wir uns nicht sehen viel Spaß und Glück am Samstag.   Soll ja ein wirklich tolles Wetter werden. Ja Micha daran zeigt sich mal wieder es ist doch besser Angestellter zu sein als Selbstständiger ist das leider nicht so möglich. Aber trotz alle dem schönen urlaub und sag den Alpen nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder da. Grüße Stunt-beck.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also Deinen Urlaub möchte ich haben. )
> 
> Viel Spass beim Radeln und alles schön aufzeichnen.
> 
> ...



Nabend Holger,

ich werde mich ausnahmsweise nicht selber um die Touren kümmern, dazu habe ich jetzt meine Hilfskräfte   , guckst du 
hier.  Viel Spaß im Hunsrück.

@Herr Panzer. Keine Sorge, ich backe auch manchmal nur kleine Brötchen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (7. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Holger,
> 
> ich werde mich ausnahmsweise nicht selber um die Touren kümmern, dazu habe ich jetzt meine Hilfskräfte   , guckst du
> hier.  Viel Spaß im Hunsrück.
> ...


Weichei.

Fliehst vor der Pfützenschlacht schon in's Hochgebirge. Wünsch dir ausnahmsweise trotzdem viel Spaß  !!

Gruezi M't chr'naand
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (8. Juli 2004)

[
@Herr Panzer. Keine Sorge, ich backe auch manchmal nur kleine Brötchen.  

Grüsse

Michael[/QUOTE]


Das sollte auch kein Vorwurf sein. Es sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Bericht vom Erbeskopfmarathon. Freitag angekommen haben wir, Holger ( happy_user ) und ich, erstmal auf Schnee gewartet   Es waren Freitag Nachmittag  6 Grad da oben. Überraschenderweise wurde es über Nacht etwas wärmer. So war es am Samstag beim Start ca. 8 Grad   
Der Start war sowieso der Hammer. Es ging direkt mal mit 18% Steigung nen Teil der Skipiste rauf. Dann nochmal durch den Start- Zielbereich und ab den ersten Berg hoch. Aufgrund der starken Regenfälle in den letzten Wochen war die Strecke extrem vermatscht und somit sehr schwer. Einige Leute die ich hier am Freitag aus dem Forum getroffen habe meinten wir sollten doch lieber auf die 65KM Runde ummelden. Nichts da, haben wir gesagt   
Die Strecke selber war Megageil. Es gab wirklich auch keine Minute zur Erholung. Man hatte auf fast der ganzen Strecke Probleme überhaupt seine Trinkflasche zu greifen. Teerstraßen Fehlanzeige. Die Trails waren einfach super. Sehr schwer aber doch fahrbar. Krass war die große Anzahl der abgemähten Wiesen. Bergrunter über diese nassen sehr steilen Wiesen ohne zu wissen wie der Untergrund ist  war schon geil. Am besten war das Ende einer langen, steilen Wiesenabfahrt. Dort stand ein Feuerwehrmann, der mit ner roten Fahne schwenkte   Ich dachte was hat der denn   Ich sehe keine große Schwierigkeit. Und plötzlich, Busch auf - Busch zu - Jörg weg    Es kam eine Senke die fast senkrecht runter ging und direkt dahinter ne 90 Grad Kurve. Die habe ich verpaßt. Also im Sprung voll ab in die Büsche. Alles wieder neu sortiert und weiter gings. Mir hats riesig Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke war wie gesagt super schwer. Aber nach ca. 6,5 Std. Fahrzeit hat endlich mein Nachbrenner gezündet. Ab da bin ich echt tierisch die restlichen ca. 600 Hm hochgeflogen und habe da allein ca. 10 Leute überholt. Der Typ an der letzten Verpflegungsstelle konnte gar nicht glauben das so ein über 90 kg Koloss am Ende noch soviel Dampf haben kann. Auch meinen Mitstreiter Holger und den netten Sophienhöhenbiker habe ich nach ca. 7 Std. abgefangen    Lag wohl an der geilen Vorbereitung   3 Hefeweizen am Vorabend.
Auf der letzen Wiesenabfahrt ( Skipiste ) zum Ziel hin habe ich nochmal alles gegeben. ich hatte ne Top-Speed von 78 km/h. Doch dann habe ich den Übergang auf die Asphaltstraße übersehen. So weit bin ich wohl noch nie gesprugen. Ich könnte Sven Hannawald Konkurrenz machen   
Gott sei dank ist es gut gegangen. Das war schon krass.
Hervorheben muß ich einfach die tolle Organisation, die tolle Verpflegung, die super netten Leute an den Verpflegungsstellen ( die sogar die Brillen geputzt haben ), das günstige Startgeld und Fam. Molter für die tolle, preiswerte Unterkunft. Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.
Für mich kam am Ende bei 110KM - 2880 HM eine Fahrzeit von 08:18:34 Std.  raus. Das bedeutete für mich Platz 19 bei den Sen. und Platz 53 in der Gesamtwertung. Bei den Bodenverhältnissen war das für mich mehr als zufriedenstellend. So, ich hoffe ihr habt euch beim lesen nicht gelangweilt.

Hier sind noch einige Bilder: Erbeskopfmarathon 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und plötzlich, Busch auf - Busch zu - Jörg weg


 GEIL !


----------



## redrace (11. Juli 2004)

@spitfire

Da gratuliere ich nochmal!!



> die super netten Leute an den Verpflegungsstellen



Deshalb fahre ich so gerne beim Eifel.Mosel-Cup!! Das sind fast die gleichen Leute!!


----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2004)

N'Abend,

 nach dem der Jörg ja schon fleissig beschrieben hat, hier der Link zu meinen Bildern.
 Schade ist eigentlich, dass man das Höhenprofil der letzten 10 km nicht groß zoomen kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn man denkt, es kann nur noch weniger Höhenmeter geben, dann gab es immer noch einen kleinen Berg. Auch wenn dieser noch künstlich angelegt wurde. 

 Kann nur sagen, klasse organisiert, tolle Strecke (10% Steigung über eine feuchte Wiese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Downhill mit geilem Loch (X g Beschleunigung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
 Abfahrt durch einen bachähnlichen Weg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, also kurz: EIN TRAUM

 Next Year again


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Next Year again



Mit Sicherheit   
Das ist bis jetzt der einzigste Marathon auf den ich nicht verzichten möchte.
Mit dem Hotel ist ne geile Idee. Mal zur info. Freitag nachmittag angereist. Am Abend 3 Hefeweizen getrunken. Am Samstag morgen Kaffee. Dann erst gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder im Hotel gewesen. Geduscht, Sachen gepackt und noch nen Hefeweizen getrunken. Und das alles für unglaubliche 28,- . Danke Fam. Molter   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (13. Juli 2004)

Na da kann ich nur Glückwunsch und Hochachtung den 110nern vom Erbeskopf zollen.   Mir persönlich haben schon die 65 km gereicht   aber da ich den Erbeskopf schon letztes Jahr gefahren bin, wußte ich bereits wie geil das ganze ist.   Übrigens das stimmt, die im EMC dabei sind fahren auch fast alle den Erbeskopf, und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Juli 2005, wenn es wieder heißt bezwinge den Erbeskopf.   Ich hoffe die Berichte hier machen ein par Leute vom TT darauf auch noch geil und wir könnten nächstes Jahr zusammen dort anreisen. Bis dahin euer Stunt-beck.

Leider fehlt mir einer meiner Bekannten vom EMC auf der Ergebnisliste, hoffe ihm ist nichts passiert. Werde es spätestens am Sonntag in Trier beim letzten Lauf vom EMC erfahren.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ingo und all,

 nach dem wir schon Holland, Belgien, Eifel, Rheinland-Pfalz und Bergisches bereist haben, wollen wir nun auch im Sauerland unseren Horizont erweitern. 
  Dazu haben sich die IBC Racer, Unterabteilung "Kette links, Kette rechts" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
  zur Teilnahme am Grafschaft-Marathon, entschieden. Wir möchten Dich, Euch, hiermit auch zur Teilnahme an diesem Event einladen. 

  Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung

  Grüße

      Holger 
  (Kette links)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Holger
Leider kann ich an dem Event nicht teilnehmen. Bin schon verbucht


----------



## Schnucki (19. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo und all,
> 
> nach dem wir schon Holland, Belgien, Eifel, Rheinland-Pfalz und Bergisches bereist haben, wollen wir nun auch im Sauerland unseren Horizont erweitern.
> Dazu haben sich die IBC Racer, Unterabteilung "Kette links, Kette rechts"
> ...



Hi Holger...ich bin auch mit von der Partie!!!!! Das schöne ist, man kann sich ja während der Fahrt aussuchen, welche Strecke es denn nun endlich sein soll. Ich würde ja mal gerne die ganz lange probieren...so als Test für St. Ingbert, wo ich wohl auch die lange Strecke antesten werde.

St. Ingbert http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de/ ist übrigens ein ganz heißer Tipp für die Freunde des Singletraillastigen Marathons...echt geile Strecken, technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und die Steigungen habe es auch in sich...Erbeskopf läßt grüßen  

Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## Happy_User (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Schnucki,

 schön schön. Zum Zeitpunkt von St. Ingbert habe ich Urlaub, werde aber dann vielleicht, da ich eh gerade vor Ort bin, diesen hier fahren. Bin aber nicht sicher, da ich ja Urlaub machen will. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## talybont (19. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo und all,
> 
> nach dem wir schon Holland, Belgien, Eifel, Rheinland-Pfalz und Bergisches bereist haben, wollen wir nun auch im Sauerland unseren Horizont erweitern.
> Dazu haben sich die IBC Racer, Unterabteilung "Kette links, Kette rechts"
> ...


Nur finde ich 27 Euro Startgebühr fast schon unverschämt! Und 38 Euro bei Nachmeldung. Sind die noch ganz klar?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schnucki,
> 
> schön schön. Zum Zeitpunkt von St. Ingbert habe ich Urlaub, werde aber dann vielleicht, da ich eh gerade vor Ort bin, diesen hier fahren. Bin aber nicht sicher, da ich ja Urlaub machen will.
> 
> ...



Zu civettasuperbike sage ich nur, mach et! guckst du  hier 

Frisch aus der Schweiz zurück, habe dort so ca. zwei private Marathons abgeleistet, sollte ja auch kein Urlaub werden.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (20. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Nur finde ich 27 Euro Startgebühr fast schon unverschämt! Und 38 Euro bei Nachmeldung. Sind die noch ganz klar?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


 Finde ich noch akzeptabel. Schau Dir einmal. www.koeln-marathon.de an.
 Hier ein Auszug:
*ORGANISATIONSBEITRAG*

   8. FORD Köln Marathon 2004:

 EUR 48,00

ab 13. Juni 2004:

 EUR 60,00

 PUMA drifit T-Shirt 2004:

 EUR 17,00

 Köln-Marathon-Badetuch:

 EUR 15,00

 Pasta-Essen:

 EUR 5,00


 Ich schätze bei so einem Bikeevent den Aufwand für Rettungsmannschaften, etc. höher ein.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (20. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zu civettasuperbike sage ich nur, mach et! guckst du  hier
> 
> Frisch aus der Schweiz zurück, habe dort so ca. zwei private Marathons abgeleistet, sollte ja auch kein Urlaub werden.
> 
> ...


 Na, dann werde ich mir wohl einmal ein paar Eurocheques besorgen und dann anmelden.  Muss den Jungs ja zeigen, wo man an der WBTS den Most holt.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> ich schreibe hier mal vollkommen wertfrei die Marathons rein, die ich in diesem Jahr mitfahren möchte. Falls sich wer angesprochen fühlt, war so beabsichtigt, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften und mehr Spaß vor Ort
> 
> ...



Tach zusammen

Habe mich mal selbst zitiert.  

Alsoo, ich fahre am 16.10. den Wasgau Marathon, siehe Zitat, mit und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (8. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> Habe mich mal selbst zitiert.
> 
> ...


 Welche Distanz?
 Wann würde Abfahrt sein?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Distanz?
> Wann würde Abfahrt sein?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Distanz: Laaang.  

Ich wollte am Freitag anreisen und dort in der Turnhalle übernachten. Also Abflug spätestens gegen 16 Uhr. Ob Köln oder Düren, da bin ich flexibel.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (9. Oktober 2004)

Moin Micha,

 ich habe mir inzwischen den Text für die Veranstaltung durchgelesen. Sieht ja spannend aus, allerdings schon Freitag los und Turnhalle, (Hab gar keine Hallenschuhe mehr )... da werde ich doch lieber bei den westlichen Nachbarn mit der Käsetradition das Gelände pflügen.

 Habe mir sagen lassen, dass bei den Verpflegungsstationen auch wieder Wassergräben stehen .

 Biete hier aber schon einmal als Vorankündigung für 05 diesen Text an:

*WORLDCLASS  MOUNTAINBIKE CHALLENGE*

*vom  13.05-15.05.2005*​ 

  Liebe Marathon Teilnehmer der WORLDCLASS MOUNTAINBIKE  CHALLENGE 2004,

  die WORLDCLASS MOUNTAINBIKE CHALLENGE wird bis 2006  fortgesetzt.



  Das Organisationsteam um Jörg Scheiderbauer wird erneut sein  Bestes geben und für euch ein Sporthighlight der Spitzenklasse aufstellen und  damit weitere Maßstäbe für den Mountainbikesport in unserer Region setzen.



  Neuheiten bei der WORLDCLASS MARATHON CHALLENGE 2005:

  -          Mit dem neuen GPS System von Garmin werden die drei Marathon Strecken bis  Anfang November neu gestaltet. Perfekte Grafiken und Auswertungen der drei  Marathonstrecken im Internet unter www.worldclass-mtb-challenge.com  ab November 2004.

  Die Strecken werden erneut  technisch sehr einfach jedoch konditionell sehr schwierig gestaltet.

  -          Separate Startzeiten der Jedermann und Profis sowie eigene Wertung 

  Sachpreise der Jedermänner im  Wert von 18.000EURO (z.B. GHOST MOUNTAINBIKES....)

  -          Profis erhalten nur noch Geldpreise nach UCI Kategorie E1

  Zudem dürfen  Profis nur noch auf der Ultimate Challenge Strecke starten.  

  -          Transponder Zeitmessung

  -          Challenge Mega Konzert am Samstag Abend: Die Showband *AllgäuPower*  kommt nach Offenburg/Rammersweier

        Für alle Marathon  Teilnehmer selbstverständlich *kostenlos*

  -          Grosses Teilnehmer Packet 

§         mit kostenloser Pastaparty (Essen plus einem Getränk) mit Live  Band wie 2004 

§         kostenlose Übernachtung in der Festhalle Rammersweier möglich wie  2004

§         kostenloser Eintritt in das Challenge Mega Konzert mit  *AllgäuPower* und Special Guests   neu 2005

§         Neue Verpflegungspunkte an den Strecken 2005

§         Verpflegung nach Zieleinlauf (neu 2005, haben wir 2004 total  verschlafen) 

§         Riegel und Gels in Startertüte wie 2004

§         Hochwertiges Teilnehmerpräsent neu 2005 

§         Reparaturservice auf der Strecke, Verpflegungspunkte 1 und 2  (kostenloser Service von Maxxis Schläuchen und Maxxis Reifen wenn erkenntlich  ist, dass ein Defekt vorliegt) neu 2005

  -          Die Teilnahmegebühr für alle drei Marathon Strecken beträgt 40EURO





  Wichtige Informationen für 2005:

  -          Um eine perfekte Organisation für die Teilnehmer gewähren zu können, wird  ein Teilnehmerlimit von ca.1300 für die Jedermänner und 200 für die Profis  ausgeschrieben 

  -          Die Online Anmeldungen sind ab dem 1.Februar 2005 möglich. Jedoch besteht  die Möglichkeit sich den Platz per mail an [email protected]  oder telefonisch unter: 0049/ 0781/9664644 zu reservieren!!! Bestätigung erfolgt  dann sofort durch den Veranstalter

  -          Tickets für das Challenge Mega Konzert mit *Allgäupower* und  Special Guests am 14.05.2005 gibt es für 9 EURO ab sofort unter der  Bestellhotline: 0049/ 0781/ 9664644 

  Achtung: wir haben durch den  freien Eintritt der Marathon Teilnehmer nur ein bestimmtes Kartenkontingent für  das Challenge Mega Konzert zur Verfügung. *Es gibt keine Abendkasse!!!* 

  -          Die *Teilnehmer der WORLDCLASS MTB CHALLENGE 2004*, die den  versprochenen Maxxis Schlauch noch nicht erhalten haben, bekommen diesen bei  einer erneuten Teilnahme vor Ort ausgehändigt.

  Bei keiner erneuten Teilnahme  besteht selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit sich den Schlauch zuschicken zu  lassen. Dabei bitten wir um erneute Benachrichtigung.



  Aktuelle News über das Sport-Highlight in der Ortenau gibt es  immer unter:



www.worldclass-mtb-challenge.com 





  Viele Grüsse aus Offenburg



  Euer

Jörg Scheiderbauer und  OrgaTeam


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Michael,

viel Spaß und vor Allem viel Erfolg.

Du befindest Dich ja in bester Gesellschaft: Mike Kluge, Hardy Bölts, Udo Bölts, etc. Das Treppchen dürfte somit besetzt sein.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

zurück aus der grünen Hölle des Pfälzer Waldes. Schade für alle, die nicht dabei waren, sei der Grund eine Turnhallenallergie oder fehlende Zeitnahme.  

Es war wie die letzten sechs Mal, also eine der besten Marathonstrecken in Deutschen Landen. Nachdem ich die Nudelparty mit Herrn Peppaman und seinen Singlespeedkollegen, dem recht ansehnlichen Abendprogramm mit brasilianischen Mädels aus Köln! sowie die Turnhallennächtigung hinter mich gebracht hatte, graute der Morgen.  

Es war auch dann wie immer, kalt und feucht. Aber irgendwie haben die Jungs aus Lemberg immer einen guten Draht nach oben. Während der Veranstaltung bleibt es von oben trocken, egal ob davor oder danach das absolute Dreckswetter ist. Dieses Jahr war der Singletrailanteil etwas geringer als bei der Jubeläumsveranstaltung vom letzten Jahr, aber immer noch mehr als bei den meisten anderen Veranstaltungen, die sich hierzulande Marathon schimpfen. 

Aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre, ließ ich die jungen Wilden im Pulk vorfahren, so hatte ich keine Staus auf den Trails und konnte das Feld von hinten aufrollen. 

Leider habe ich schon nach 10 km einen Wassergraben unterschätzt, das Vorderrad nicht hochbekommen, (ja,ja alter Mann etc. blabla) und stieg unelegant über den Lenker ab, vernichtete kinetische Energie mittels Gesicht und pfälzischen Schlamm. Doch außer einem kurzfristigen Blutsturz aus der Nase und einer aparten Ganzkörperverschlammung war nichts passiert. Der Rest war wie immer: eine Mountainibiketour, wie ich sie selber zusammenstellen würde. Technische Singeltrailabfahrten an bizarren Sandsteinfelsen vorbei, versüßt durch adrenalinhaltige Sandanlieger und kürzeren Schlammhohlwegen. Die Jungs aus Lemberg haben für die Chicken aber auch entsprechende Ways angelegt . Außerdem führte die Strecke durch idyllische Täler, an Aussichtspunkten, Seen und Viehweiden vorbei, an denen man normalerweise, also nicht bei mir  , Pausen machen sollte.

Nach ca. 105 km und 2300 hm traf ich zufrieden wieder im Ziel ein, befreite mein Rad von pfälzischen Sandklumpen und machte mich auf den Weg nach Hause. Natürlich ging im Hunsrück wieder die Welt unter, also auch wie immer.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schnucki (22. Oktober 2004)

Schnief   und Neid  
Wäre auch gern mitgefahren, wollte aber nicht alleine ohne meinen Schatz so weit reisen, um Rad zu fahren. Bin daher mit den Jungs vom SIT-Team ne Runde in der Altenberger Gegend gefahren. War auch ganz schön und vor allem schnell. 
Wenn Lemberg kommendes Jahr wieder ruft, bin dann hoffentlich wieder mit dabei.
Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Sandra,

mit Deiner Form wärst Du sicher ganz weit vorne gelandet.

Bist ja immer ganz vorne (auch downhill) in unserer Männergruppe mit gefahren.

Gruß Delgado


----------

